# Anyone have a ford V10?



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> Those two engines are close in torque numbers, IMO the tranny is what made the difference in pulling power. All 8.1's came with the Allison 5spd.


 
No they didn't.

4l80E was still in the yukon xl and burban's.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I stand corrected, you are right. I think the vans with 8.1's had the 4L80E too, i cant remember now. The gears in the tranny made a big difference in how the power was delivered though.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats the color I really wanted, but I couldn't find one. The one I picked is the dark blue. Ford has a $4500.00 rebate for the 2009's right now that ends Aug 31st, thats sorta why I moved so quick. I'm really not sure about the write off incentive though, I'll have to look into that. Yup I'm deffinetly gonna get the mudflaps and probly the window gaurds too, heck maybe even a bug sheild, I think they look good on these trucks.

There were only two trucks available in the state to my dealer when I started looking a week before the end of the year.I had to close before Jan.1 for the Tax write=off.
I wanted the extended cab with the 8' bed and my other choice was blue,but it didn't have the split bench seat.
It wouldn't have been my choice of color,but it's growing on me.I pretty much bought it sight unseen.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

oldfrt said:


> There were only two trucks available in the state to my dealer when I started looking a week before the end of the year.I had to close before Jan.1 for the Tax write=off.
> I wanted the extended cab with the 8' bed and my other choice was blue,but it didn't have the split bench seat.
> It wouldn't have been my choice of color,but it's growing on me.I pretty much bought it sight unseen.




That sounds just like my situation as of there were only two trucks that fit my description within a 400 mile radias of the dealership. Well one sold yesterday so only one left, but it didn't have the trailer brake controller or the power package. Both I really wanted so I ended up going from an xl to a lower end xlt model to get the options. If everything goes as planned the dealer should be picking it up hopefully moday. My fingers are crossed:laughing: I should know tomorrow.


Dave


----------

